# Honda with Cross-Auger



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Model HSS760n, with cross-auger...interesting. Japan-market-only for now...only $4,298 USD


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

Likes nice, not sure the cross cut is that significant though.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Interesting concept. Wonder how useful it is. Also wonder how fragile it is.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

It looks to be more of a marketing scheme just so their machines can be the new flashy snowblower that sticks out from other blowers. I think that a regular impeller gets the job done and done very well, for that matter...no need to go trying to fix things that aren't broken


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Somebody probably said that about the first two stage snowblower too.  I'm not saying it's good or it's bad,but you have to try new concepts. Honda's not a fly by night, flash in the pan outfit. They will have spent a ton on R&D before going into production and if the new idea is a piece of crap, the market will be the judge.
JMHO


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I know this is thread is an old one, but while poking around on the old interweb, I ran across it again.

Any chance this feature will be brought to the U.S. market Robert?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Any chance this feature will be brought to the U.S. market Robert?


This looks good such as it is shown, good thing they choose Japan as their test bed.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Normex said:


> This looks good such as it is shown good thing they choose Japan as their test bed.


All the 2 stage snow blowers we get here are manufactured in Japan, as I understand it. Seems it would be pretty easy to toss a few of them into the cargo hold too.

I've watched some videos of various snow blowers at work in Japan. They get a lot of snow there, and have some interesting machines to handle it.

Honda has an interesting line of Power Equipment available in their market in Japan.

http://www.honda.co.jp/power/


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Some of you are aware of my accidental fascination with Japan market only stuff.
They really do have such a variety of snow removal equipment. If you have some time to kill scroll through a few pages of this auction site.
http://category.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/list 
I saw this on page two. So pretty.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Slightly different direction here. Regarding Honda. For a long time I was freaking out trying to figure out why a machine made by the same people that made my Japanese machine had Honda printed on the side of it. I have found several examples at the yahoo site above. Then I read about Honda having John Deere make their US lawn tractors and it all made sense. I just thought they made everything they put their name on. I realize they normally do, but there are exceptions. Here is an example of an older "Japan market only" Honda with the exact same chassis as my mid 80's LMC.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

dbert said:


> Some of you are aware of my accidental fascination with Japan market only stuff.


You'd love the TV I bought a couple months back 

Japan market rare television score! - Videokarma.org TV - Video - Vintage Television & Radio Forums


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

dbert said:


> Slightly different direction here. Regarding Honda. For a long time I was freaking out trying to figure out why a machine made by the same people that made my Japanese machine had Honda printed on the side of it. I have found several examples at the yahoo site above. Then I read about Honda having John Deere make their US lawn tractors and it all made sense. I just thought they made everything they put their name on. I realize they normally do, but there are exceptions. Here is an example of an older "Japan market only" Honda with the exact same chassis as my mid 80's LMC.


Not all of their lawn tractors were made by John Deere. I believe only the HA4118 and HA4120 were manufactured by John Deere at the Horicon factory. I may be wrong on all of the details, but from what I understand, it was all JD with the exception of the engine and, of course, the color scheme.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Any chance this feature will be brought to the U.S. market Robert?


No plans to offer cross-auger tech on US models at this time. 

Related, probably have some formal news about US-production of new Honda 2-stage models by April 1.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Yamaha's use Kubota engines or at least used to...I'm pretty sure all manufactures outsource to expand their product lines and keep their branding strong...Ariens uses or used RAD, Paladin, and at least two other companies to make attachments, (Including Snowblower housings and augers) for tractors. 

On the Honda cross auger, It may be their attempt to combat the dreaded left housing snow stream spillover. It would be interesting to know if it works, as my perception is it's the air currents from the impeller, (not the Auger) that is causing a lot of the problem. Is there any video? on Edit : Found one






As you can see it spits a lot less out of the left, there is still some spit but not that much compared uni-directional augers.


----------

